# Falken Tire Showoff Car Show & Drift - Oct 15th, Nor Cal



## showoffcafe (May 17, 2004)

Golden Gate Fields
1100 Eastshore Highway
Berkeley, CA 94710
Saturday, October 15, 2005
11am - 6pm

Mainstream Productions in along with Drift Association presents the Falken Tire SHOWOFF Car Show & Drift at the Golden Gate Fields, CA. This event is designed to showcase the sport of drifting to fans across the US and take the sports compact generation to the next level. 

The infamous Showoff Car Show hits Northern Cali…. You heard and read about it, now become a part of history to be in the first and original car show to hit the scene! Featuring Texas’ finest Teams, Japan Spec, US Spec and Euro Class tuned automobiles to hit the Showoff Competition Arena plus, the extensive Manufacturer and Vendor alley. Competitors will be able to compete in separate classes in order to provide more competition and for more chances to win trophies and cash prizes.

NOTE - WE WILL DEFINITELY SELL OUT OF CAR SHOW SPACES SO ENTER EARLY TO GUARANTEE A SPOT! 
Pre-Sale Tickets available at www.showoffcafe.com


----------

